# Splish Splash



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive found that if i splash the food around the surface my p's get all worked up and eat more aggressively and faster. Just thought id share that.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I'd assume it similulates struggling or injured prey???


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha are attracted to water splashing and movement. They usually don't show it in a tank enviroment.. Cool..


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

When feeding my rhom raw shrimp,i do the same thing(splashing the water)and my rhom circles beneath the shrimp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I do that with my geryi. His fav place is under a log, now as soon as he see's me approaching the tank he flies up to the surface to wait.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

taps into their natural interest in wounded or paniced prey. its a good way to 'teach' them to eat if you will. its something they dont often get in an aquarium. very cool trait of a fish like a piranha


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting, I'll have to try this with my 6 juvi RBPs!


----------

